# Solved: Remote Installation is missing!



## qbal1 (Jul 23, 2008)

i have a laptop with a broken CD drive. it doesnt have USB support so the next logical step was to use Remote Installation Service to install XP over my network. i have windows server 2003 enterprise but Remote Installation Service is missing from the add/remove components menu. is there some extra software thing i have to install for it to work? cause im running SP2 and it just did a bunch of automatic updates. thx


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I suggest you get an external cd drive.
They are fairly inexpensive and would save a lot of grief for you.
vicks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Look for Windows deployment services instead of RIS. I think Microsoft changed the name.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Remote Installation Service (RIS) in Windows Server 2003


----------



## qbal1 (Jul 23, 2008)

windows deployment services installed RIS. thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.


----------

